# Chainsaw Question



## Todd E (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a Homelite CS50 w/20" bar. It is a nice chainsaw w/anti vib and cuts good. Gave, like, $190 for it new. 

Problem.....starts fine, but when you put it under a load it boggs down. Two guys told me carb problems and that by the time I had someone work on it I'd probably have $100+ back in it.

Any ideas ? or should I just "junk it" as they said...............

I replaced my old Poulan with a new Poulan Pro 16" for lite work. Always kept this one for the big stuff(camping wood and clearing debris in yards).


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 28, 2007)

how old is it?


----------



## Todd E (Nov 28, 2007)

6 y/o......looks almost new......always pampered(even though it's a saw)......whenever I found out about Sta-Bil, it's always been stored w/it......best description I could give, used infrequently year round.
Had wood stove at previous house and purchased then. No wood stove now..just camping wood and any customer issues in yards.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 28, 2007)

dont know how mech. inclined u are but easiest thing to do is take carb. apart and spray it with carb cleaner. Take needle valve out as well and spray down channel, may be sticking. Be careful you can loose spring easy.  This is one thing you can do. Might be small needle holes in gas line too. I would do what thomasr mentioned first


----------



## Todd E (Nov 28, 2007)

I always break more than I fix.

Ever seen anyone blow up(on fire) a Briggs on a Snapper while working on it? I did. Yeup, that's right
I had to snatch the gas tank off of it and use the dog's water bucket to put the fire out.......

I'll do as you suggested. It's worth a try before junking; I guess.
Didn't even think about the lines. Thanks !!!!


----------



## rayjay (Nov 28, 2007)

It could just be a carb adjustment. If it has a high speed mixture screw you might try turning it out about 1/8 turn and see if that helps. In the winter the air is cold and dense which leans out the mixture.


----------



## thomasr (Nov 28, 2007)

Make sure the muffler hasn't gotten gunked up.  I had an old Remington (yes, Remington) chain saw that was famous for having carbon buildup on the muffler, basically choking it out...it would run but wouldn't rev at all.  About once a year I would have to take the muffler apart and clean it real good...would run like a champ then.  Kind of the same thing happened on a weedeater.  Would start and run but as soon as you gave it the gas it would just bog down.  Remembering my chain saw, I checked the muffler and low and behold a dirt-dauber had made home there...and a solid one at that.  Cleaned it out and it too then ran like a champ.  Just something else for you to check.  Good luck.


----------



## jam (Nov 28, 2007)

Muffler first, high probablity.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 28, 2007)

I had a mesh screen over the muffler that would carbon up...wound up having to poke a few holes in it to let it breath better...solved that problem once and for all!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 29, 2007)

Try the screen over the muffler, and a new spark plug before
you go tinkering with the carb...Most 2 cycles have 2 carb screws
and are VERY sensitive to any adjustment...You could do more
damage by messin with the carb, if you are not really familiar
with the adjustment procedure....
I clean my screen every year, and put in a new plug every year,
but then I cut ALOT of wood.....
Carb spray or even carb soak and a small wire brush will clean
it like new...Don't leave it iff....


----------



## ellaville hunter (Nov 29, 2007)

check the fuel filter at the end of the fuel line in the tank


----------



## deadend (Nov 29, 2007)

Sta-bil doesn't necessarily eliminate fuel system problems.  It stabilizes the octane but the fuel will still decompose over time.  90 days should be the limit for fuel storage in a tank before fresh fuel is put in.  The fresh fuel needs to be fresh and not from a can that is the same age as the fuel in the saw.  Fresh fuel will eliminate alot of probs. with the fuel system.  

After that-just trash the Homelite and buy a Stihl, Husqvarna, Dolmar, or Echo.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 29, 2007)

Maybe I'm stating the obvious, but with the age on it, I'd change the air filter and see what happens.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 2, 2007)

Or meet me somewhere with it and I'll fix it. I've worked on ALL kinds of small engines. Weed eaters, chain saws, etc are pretty simple. PM me if you want me to look at it. Won't charge you a dime.


----------



## bobman (Dec 2, 2007)

Bassquatch said:


> Or meet me somewhere with it and I'll fix it. I've worked on ALL kinds of small engines. Weed eaters, chain saws, etc are pretty simple. PM me if you want me to look at it. Won't charge you a dime.



I would take him up on that, 

there is nothing complicated to takeing out the jets and cleaning it out its just bad or geled fuel, happens to all of them because most folks dont use them regulary


----------



## Todd E (Jan 19, 2008)

I had written everyone's tips down and kept bassquatch's offer in the back of my mind. Sometimes I get in a rush and get fed up when something doesn't run. Kinda' lose my cool with it. With the weather as it is and truck in shop....I cleaned my bldg out today and straightened up. When I got done, I went to work on the saw(at last). Cleaned everything from one end to another and checked all parts out...................

runs like a champ now.


Thanks to all !!!!


----------



## Hitchitee Creek (Mar 4, 2008)

Had a similar problem with an ECHO. Problem was the sprocket bearing . You have to take the fly wheel off to replace and it is about $5.00 at the most for sprocket replacement .You can look it up on computer what ever modle it is and they may have a price . However you have to have the right tool to take it off . Mine was dragging and bogging the motor down like you described . Got it replaced and runs like new .


----------



## Johnsampson1962 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a homelite and the kick-back saftey would not release. It of corse boged it down bad under load.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 14, 2008)

take the homelites back to sears, get your money back, and go buy a stihl...


----------



## ch035 (Mar 14, 2008)

i worked on chainsaws for a year or so and if you do take it to a place to have it fixed you will have more in it than it is worth. My father has a homelite that has been working for 30 years though!
My suggestion would be to call a homedepot tool rental and see if they have any of their makita's that are ready to be sold! They are Dolmar saws and are awesome! The best quality that 200 bucks can buy I promise!


----------



## Todd E (Mar 14, 2008)

On 01/19/2008 Todd E wrote:




Todd E said:


> Cleaned everything from one end to another and checked all parts out...................
> 
> runs like a champ now.



...................................................................................
...................................................................................


You couldn't pay me to go buy a Stihl.


----------

